# Romans 12 'Being a Christian'



## Jeremy (May 14, 2005)

'Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.' -Romans 12:21

I find that I could talk all I want, but until I am living up to Romans 12 (in real life) I am not at all like my Lord Jesus who forgave those who murdered him.

Are we actively living out the command to bless those who persecute us? Are we obeying the command to give our enemy to drink? Are we truly humble, being at peace with everyone?


----------



## Texas Aggie (May 14, 2005)

I actualy find it pretty easy to forgive and forget. When I think about what will happen to the depraved, all I can really do is feel sorry for them. It is a tragic end for those not written in the Book of Lamb. Be grateful your name is there. The rest of the world will not see such mercy.


----------



## Jeremy (May 14, 2005)

Did God find it easy to forgive and forget? Now that's not an accusatory question...just trying to go deeper than the surface. 

For example, you're at work and you're the only Christian...the boss is always mean and never encourages you. You have a stressful job and it requires a lot from you. Everyone in your life seems to have it in for you. You get slammed for your faith at work and you're always being pressured to go out drinking etc. Things aren't going well at home.

How do we handle situations like this. Our textbook answers are there, but how have we truly been handling it?

My only solution is to continually seek God's grace for myself and my own sin...which in turn enables me to give it to others. And yes, you're right...we as Christians feel compassion for our enemies, knowing what's coming to them if they don't repent.

Good response.

J


----------



## andreas (May 14, 2005)

J,

On our own,the answer to your questions is obviously no.


15 "For that which I do I allow not: for what I would, that do I not; but what I hate, that do I.
16 If then I do that which I would not, I consent unto the law that it is good.
17 Now then it is no more I that do it, but sin that dwelleth in me.
18 For I know that in me (that is, in my flesh,) dwelleth no good thing: for to will is present with me; but how to perform that which is good I find not.
19 For the good that I would I do not: but the evil which I would not, that I do.
20 Now if I do that I would not, it is no more I that do it, but sin that dwelleth in me." Romans.(KJV)

None of us can be anything without the grace of God.There is no diffence between any of us and the worse criminal,but for the grace of God.

andreas.


----------



## Texas Aggie (May 15, 2005)

I don't know if God found it easy to forgive and forget. 

The whole work thing is a very common ordeal (the only Christian for miles really stinks). I do not have a very in-depth perspective for you either. I tend to believe most Christians get really angry and irritated with the conditions (and who's to blame them?) The stress can upset your constitution on a daily basis. 

The mere fact that you are there, shows that you have been decreed to work there and take such abuse. I love the faith slamming, it reaffirms my own faith. If the whole world hates you, you are obviously doing the right thing. There may be those hiding in the shadows of your fellow coworkers who want what you have (you may never know it). You may be a light upon this arena or you could be there just to fuel the fire and agitate the unsaved to hate Christians even more (there could be a number of reasons). He may have you there to toughen you up for your next venture, who knows?

On occasion, go out and have a few with the guys after work. Maintain self control and quietly leave the scene if things get out of hand. If you absolutely can't stand the job, your boss and your co-workers... go find another job. God answers a man with a joy in his heart (go find something you enjoy). Also remember that no matter how bad it is now, it can always get worse.

I would recommend a government job... lots of like-minded people around and plenty of time off (plus its almost impossible to get fired).


----------



## Jeremy (May 16, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Had the weekend to do other things. Good insights.

Do you have any leads on where to look for government jobs?

Let me know if you can.

Jeremy


----------



## Texas Aggie (May 17, 2005)

Take a look at some of the following organizations (look up the home page on Google).

Federal Aviation Administration
National Security Agency
Central Intelligence Agency
Department of Homeland Defense
www.governmentjobssearch.com


----------

